# Flat Rubber Straps That Take Fat Seiko Spring Bars



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm sure it's been discussed here, but just briefly - can anyone suggest any flat rubber/silicone straps that accommodate the fat Seiko 2.5mm springbars, short of spending just shy of Â£30 on a Hirsch Pure?

Seem to be loads of flat rubber straps out there, but whether they will take the size of a Seiko bar is another thing.

Oh, and I'd like orange.


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Sure,buddy.Get the original Seiko Z22 flat vented rubber.It`s 14 USD incl. shipping.

Here you are:



















It also comes with 2 original fat spring bars.

Z22 original Seiko rubber


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks Mitadoc, and that looks quite a good deal too!

But... I had in mind something a little more like this, first image on the left -

BaliHa'i Project Strap










I'm really after a flat strap, rather than say for example one as chunky as this -

Hirsch Extreme..










Can anyone remember who makes those Italian vanilla ones? For some reason I seem to recall they do a flat strap available in orange??

edit to say, before the obvious question why not just get the BaliHa'i Project Strap, well as far as I know, it's only at 24mm. Plus, I'd really rather find one here in the UK, or at least Europe..!


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Balls, as it transpires the Hirsch Pure is unlikely to accept the fat Seiko bars. So in light of this it is unlikely also that many of the flat rubber straps that I've found at watch-band-center and sectime would either. Well, without a risky degree of force. And some quantity of lube.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

On the plus side, I think I have found the Italian strap company, which I'm reckoning on being Modena Watch Straps.

So something like this would be bob on.










But... does it take Seiko bars, without heartache?


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Can't you just use normal springbars?


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

AlexC1981 said:


> Can't you just use normal springbars?


Ah alas not, the thinner end allows for too much space in the lug whole which over time can cause excessive wear, and also compromises stability.

On the other hand there are thinner spring bars with the 1.1mm end for Seiko lugs, but I really wanted to use the original bars.

What is most annoying is that for the most part, the option is either a black rubber strap for which there are many that will take the Seiko spring bars, or a gert chunky Orange rubber strap like the Hersch Extreme, but which is far too much for my girly wrists.

And having managed to avoid most strenuous exercise I'm not totally prepared to start lifting dumbells now!


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Have you seen that?

22mm rubber suitable for fat 2,5mm spring bars


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

mitadoc said:


> Have you seen that?
> 
> 22mm rubber suitable for fat 2,5mm spring bars


That's good, and not seen that one before, wonder where he got it...


----------



## steveparry (Aug 23, 2005)

I wonder if Roy's "22mm Heavy Duty Rubber Divers Strap - RD22-1" take fat spring bars? See: http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/waterproof_.html

Steve


----------

